# Extend of visa



## SteveMD (Aug 29, 2014)

Hi everyone I'm new here and I have a question about visa extensions in the Philippines. I have ticket to Manila one way and I got cheap throw away ticket. So when I apply for visa extension when I arrive in the country can I use same throw away ticket again and again even if I apply for 2 or 6 months and ticket is within 30 days of my arrival? I am sorry if somebody already answered this but I am really confused. It just makes no sense to me, if that is correct than after a year of stay in country I apply for visa extension with ticket that is already expired 1 year ago. Thank you in advance for your help, Steve


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

SteveMD said:


> Hi everyone I'm new here and I have a question about visa extensions in the Philippines. I have ticket to Manila one way and I got cheap throw away ticket. So when I apply for visa extension when I arrive in the country can I use same throw away ticket again and again even if I apply for 2 or 6 months and ticket is within 30 days of my arrival? I am sorry if somebody already answered this but I am really confused. It just makes no sense to me, if that is correct than after a year of stay in country I apply for visa extension with ticket that is already expired 1 year ago. Thank you in advance for your help, Steve


Most of the time you are only checked for an onward ticket, when you check in for your flight from the US. Rarely do they even ask to see your ticket when you go thru immigration upon arrival in the Philippines. I have never had anybody at the Satellite Bureau of Immigration offices ask for my onward ticket when I applied for my extensions. 

You don't have to do your extension upon arrival. This can be applied for anytime during your first 30 days here. 

You can reuse that onward ticket should you go somewhere before it expires. For example a quick trip to HK. Again you will typically only be checked for it on the departure flight for the Philippines. 

Welcome to the forum


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

SteveMD said:


> Hi everyone I'm new here and I have a question about visa extensions in the Philippines. I have ticket to Manila one way and I got cheap throw away ticket. So when I apply for visa extension when I arrive in the country can I use same throw away ticket again and again even if I apply for 2 or 6 months and ticket is within 30 days of my arrival? I am sorry if somebody already answered this but I am really confused. It just makes no sense to me, if that is correct than after a year of stay in country I apply for visa extension with ticket that is already expired 1 year ago. Thank you in advance for your help, Steve


Pretty self explanatory but it depends on the length of extension you desire to. Most can be applied for at any satellite BI branch 

Extension of Authorized Stay Beyond 59 days


----------



## SteveMD (Aug 29, 2014)

Thank you both for reply So when I apply for extension they will not ask me to show them onward ticket, right? I am still not sure is it better to extend every 2 months or apply for LONG-STAY VISITOR VISA EXTENSION (LSVVE) and do it every 6 months. What do you guys think?


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

SteveMD said:


> Thank you both for reply So when I apply for extension they will not ask me to show them onward ticket, right? I am still not sure is it better to extend every 2 months or apply for LONG-STAY VISITOR VISA EXTENSION (LSVVE) and do it every 6 months. What do you guys think?


In my experience the only time I have ever been asked for an onward ticket is when we went to Hong Kong and when we were returning they asked for a copy of my onward ticket before I could check in.
I am married to a Filipina when I first got here we extend my visa for a year by applying for a 13a Marriage visa. So I am not knowledgeable on the short term stays. And as many have attested to on this board BI changes the rules of engagement so much its hard to keep track. My recommendation is if your not sure how long you are planning on staying apply for the period that suits you best. Good luck are you vacationing here? Looking for work here? Or as many do meeting a friend to see if your compatible.


----------



## SteveMD (Aug 29, 2014)

c_acton98 said:


> In my experience the only time I have ever been asked for an onward ticket is when we went to Hong Kong and when we were returning they asked for a copy of my onward ticket before I could check in.
> I am married to a Filipina when I first got here we extend my visa for a year by applying for a 13a Marriage visa. So I am not knowledgeable on the short term stays. And as many have attested to on this board BI changes the rules of engagement so much its hard to keep track. My recommendation is if your not sure how long you are planning on staying apply for the period that suits you best. Good luck are you vacationing here? Looking for work here? Or as many do meeting a friend to see if your compatible.


Thank you for answers. Yeah I have noticed that BI change rules so frequently. Well I am visiting a friend there but I don't have any plans of returning to US, my friend told me he might get me a job there. Of course would like to get married one day but will see about that, when the time comes


----------



## George6020 (Apr 18, 2014)

SteveMD said:


> Hi everyone I'm new here and I have a question about visa extensions in the Philippines. I have ticket to Manila one way and I got cheap throw away ticket. So when I apply for visa extension when I arrive in the country can I use same throw away ticket again and again even if I apply for 2 or 6 months and ticket is within 30 days of my arrival? I am sorry if somebody already answered this but I am really confused. It just makes no sense to me, if that is correct than after a year of stay in country I apply for visa extension with ticket that is already expired 1 year ago. Thank you in advance for your help, Steve


Hi Steve, I got a little confused with all you were saying, but I think I understand what you mean. The guys above already gave you good info, but maybe I can add a little, based on my experiences too.

You are right, that it seems the BI changes the rules from time to time.

Departing from the US, the airlines is responsible for checking your "onward" ticket. When you arrive in the Philippines, your passport is stamped with a 30 day visa stamp. Rarely does Immigration re-check your "onward" ticket, but good to have it handy just in case. If you decide to extend your visa, go to any BI office just 1-2 days prior to expiration, and the 1st extension will be for 29 days. After that 29 days is almost expired, you return to the BI and choose between the 2 month or 6 month visa extension. NO NEED to present your "onward" ticket for your extensions.
I did the 2 month extension several times....no problems. Then lately, I decided to get the 6 month extension, and was surprised to discover that I saved some money and time by doing so.
Another thing you might want to consider while in the US, you can apply for tourist visas to the Philippines at the Philippine Consulate............already paid for and stamped before you get to the Philippines. I did the 60 day Visa in Washington DC just 1 time............no problem at all.
About your "onward" ticket..........the further out the date you can get, the better. This way, if you do decide to take a short trip somewhere, you can use it again and again until the expiration date.


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

My 2 cents: The airlines you take to the Philippines are responsible to check if you have an onward ticket some do not check. Philippines immigration is also supposed to check for the onward ticket when entering the immigration. Most the time they do not but some do check! Make sure you have an onward ticket! You have an automatic 1 month visa when entering the country. You do not have to wait till the month visa is about to expire: you can get the 60 days extension anytime. If you leave the Philippines to visit another country you can use the same onward ticket when returning. It has been stated many places in this forum that the onward ticket should be no more be more 6 months from the date you enter the country. My travel agent says it can be any future date that there is NO 6 months rule. They us a promo ticket for 1k pesos and do not follow the 6 months rule. 

Tony


----------



## novashun (Jan 23, 2014)

Onward ticket unless you are already on a different visa.


----------

